# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  disable کردن پورت سوئیچ

## کلوپاترا

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم با چه دستوری میشه یک پورت از سوئیچ رو disable یا shutdown کرد؟(سوئیچ 2960 )

در ضمن من با دستور port security امتحان کردم اما توی اون فقط با مشخص کردن تعداد آدرس mac میشه پورتها رو بست. اما من میخوام یک پورت مشخص رو غیر فعال کنم!

----------


## razeghi_loved

زیر هر پورتی که می خواهی برو دستور shutdown را بزن همین
خاموش می شه

----------


## کلوپاترا

ممنون دوست عزیز
من این کارو میخوام توی packet tracer انجام بدم! این که نوشتین زیر هر پورت منظورتون چیه؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

conf t
int fast 0/1
shutdown
یعنی برو زیر اینترفیس مورد نظرت مثلا پورت 0/1 وقتی از طریق دستوری که گفتم رفتی حالا شات دان رو بزن همین پورت خاموش می شه و هیج جوره روشن نمی شه مگر اینکه no shutdown بزنی

----------

